# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  انقلاب در عملکرد رایانه‌ها با دستاورد فیزیکدان ایرانی دانشگاه کورنل

## khatereh 2

تیمی از محققان دانشگاه کورنل شامل یک محقق ایرانی در نخستین استفاده عملی و فن آورانه از عایق های توپولوژیک به رهیافتی تازه جهت تغییر مغتاطش حوزه های مغناطیسی در حافظه های رایانه‌یی با سرعت بسیار بالاتر و پردازش اطلاعات بر روی آن ها دست یافتند. 

به گزارش ایسنا، عایق توپولوژیک (سه بعدی) به ماده عایقی گفته می شود که تنها سطح آن دارای رسانندگی الکتریکی است و جهت چرخش ذاتی (اسپین) الکترون های سطح آن عمود بر جهت تکانه خطی آن ها می باشد. به جهت خاصیت دوم، می توان با ایجاد جریان الکتریکی در سطح این مواد جریان اسپینی عمود بر آن تولید کرد و بالعکس. 

فیزیکدانان دانشگاه کورنل توانسته اند از این واقعیت برای ایجاد گشتاور اسپینی بسیار بزرگ که اساس نوشتن و خواندن در حافظه های مغناصیسی است استفاده کنند. 

به گفته ابوالحسن واعظی از اعضای این گروه،‌ آن ها توانستند با قرار دادن یک ماده فرومغناطیس بر روی سطح بیسموت سلناید که یک عایق توپولوژیک است و گذر دادن جریان الکتریکی از سطح عایق توپولوژیک این گشتاور مغناطیسی بسیار بالایی را به دست آورند. 

بنا بر بررسی های نظری فیزیکدانان کرنل، این جریان الکتریکی منجر به جریان اسپینی عمود بر جهت جریان الکتریکی بر روی سطح بیسموت سلناید می شود و مغناطش به وجود آمده بر روی سطح به نوبه ی خود توسط برهم کنش مستقیم دو ممان مغناطیسی و هم چنین تراوش اسپین به ماده ی فرومغناطیس گشتاور بسیار بزرگی بر روی ماده فرومغناطیس اعمال می کند. 

با این روش می توان جهت مغتاطش حوزه ی های مغناطیسی در حافظه های رایانه‌یی را با سرعت بسیار بالاتری تغییر داد و اطلاعات بر روی آن ها را پردازش کرد. با این روش حتی با قطع منبع جریان برق، اطلاعات از حافظه پاک نمی شوند. در این آزمایش میزان گشتاور مغناطیسی به دست آمده تا ده برابر بزرگ تر از بهترین میزان گشتاوری است که تا کنون در سیستم های دیگر مشاهده شده است و این می تواند منجر به انقلابی در بهینه سازی عملکرد رایانه های شود. 

به گفته واعظی این نخستین استفاده عملی و فن آورانه از عایق های توپولوژیک است. نتایچ این تحقیق در مجله نیچر منتشر شده است. __________________

----------

